# Do RCS eat fish eggs?



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

Do red cherry shrimp eat the eggs of other fishes? (I'm thinking cory catfish in particular, but I'm also interested in the general principle of whether shrimp do or don't like caviar  )

Thanks!
Natalie


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

My experience = yes.


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

shrimp are opportunistic feeders. If they can find it and it has nutritional value, they will probably eat it.


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

I was afraid of that. Oh, well, that's why I asked before I got either of them. Now that I know, I can make an informed decision.

Thanks!
Natalie


----------

